# walking after spay - harness ok?



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Ok daft question, just frantic owner trying to worry herself into an early grave.

Ninja is being spayed tuesday, obviously restricted exercise for a few days after but on lead walks are OK I gather as soon as they have recovered from the anesthetic.

Is it ok to walk her on a harness??? Feel daft even asking the question but as I was putting it on her last night I worried that even though it wont be anywhere near the op site it might pull at the skin when she pulls, of course if she did perfect heel work it wouldn't be an issue but she finds the outside world far too exciting.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

I am watching this thread for an answer we will be getting zelda done before the end of the year if no season turns up.. she is just like your one in that the outside if just a big bag of excitable fun made for bouncing, yapping, pulling, running and generally being a pain in the derriere!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Still no season??


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I would check with your vet but my gut feeling would say that a collar would be a lot safer.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I did still walk mine on their harnesses, but if you have one that is pulling like a train a lot of the time, and leaping about and they will walk better and more quietly on a collar or head collar and you would have more control to keep them more sedate on walks then that would likely be your best bet.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

GingerRogers said:


> Still no season??


Nope lol.. we saw the vet last week when she had her vacs and the vet said "shes tiny down there.. nothing coming soon"

so we are going to give her til about 18 months old then go ahead, vet agreed it was fine to do.

zelda has a headcollar but she hates it and would thrash around like a fish on a hook.. think she would do the same with just a collar!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

If my experience is anything to go by you won't need anything.

My girl was spayed 9 days ago she finally felt fit enough for a tiny walk today 

On your harness I would say it depends on the fit, if its on the chest and ribcage it will be fine if its on the abdomen then no get a collar.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Blitz said:


> I would check with your vet but my gut feeling would say that a collar would be a lot safer.


You may be right but with her reactivity I just dont feel safe having her on a neck collar,  She had never been lead walked when we got her and she has barely been walked on her collar for concern over neck damage, despite our best efforts a trigger can pop up at any time. Thats where my dilemma comes in 



Sled dog hotel said:


> I did still walk mine on their harnesses, but if you have one that is pulling like a train a lot of the time, and leaping about and they will walk better and more quietly on a collar or head collar and you would have more control to keep them more sedate on walks then that would likely be your best bet.


As above just really not happy having her in a collar and head collars are a complete no she gets even more  if she is triggered in them. I was watching today and even with a good scamper on I think it will be OK, its a mekuti and sits very nicely on her chest, I guess if she kicks off at something then the straining & thrashing about is going to be damaging anyway.



catseyes said:


> Nope lol.. we saw the vet last week when she had her vacs and the vet said "shes tiny down there.. nothing coming soon"
> 
> so we are going to give her til about 18 months old then go ahead, vet agreed it was fine to do.
> 
> zelda has a headcollar but she hates it and would thrash around like a fish on a hook.. think she would do the same with just a collar!


 same here

hope she does come in like normal eventually, odd dog 



Picklelily said:


> If my experience is anything to go by you won't need anything.
> 
> My girl was spayed 9 days ago she finally felt fit enough for a tiny walk today
> 
> On your harness I would say it depends on the fit, if its on the chest and ribcage it will be fine if its on the abdomen then no get a collar.


 oh no I dont like the sound of that what did the vet say, surely she should have been feeling better sooner, oh nooo more things to worry about, as above its a good fitting one.

Thanks for all your replies


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

My girl got a rare complication of a false pregnancy triggered by the hormone drop. Its so rare none of the vets at my practice had seen it before.

Do remember though a female spay is major surgery the equivalent of a human hysterectomy. Humans need to be careful for 6 weeks and no work for 3 months so its understandable we should be gentle with our dogs.

We have seen massive improvements at day 9 but have been told only gentle on lead walks for another 5 days.

We were told no stairs, no jumping up or jumping onto sofas and no walks from immediately after her surgery. This seemed to be standard practise at my practice.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Picklelily said:


> My girl got a rare complication of a false pregnancy triggered by the hormone drop. Its so rare none of the vets at my practice had seen it before.
> 
> Do remember though a female spay is major surgery the equivalent of a human hysterectomy. Humans need to be careful for 6 weeks and no work for 3 months so its understandable we should be gentle with our dogs.
> 
> ...


no stairs, jumping up or jumping on sofas and beds and no walks...i have no hope of keeping zelda like that!!


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Jess was 100% the next morning and you woudl not know she had anything done. Wait and play it by ear. Your dog may just bounce like mine with no painkillers. Or she may be in some pain and not want to go out. I think you will know after the op, don't feel you have to walk her though, if she was in season she would probably be kept in, so just keep her in and occipied mentally for 10 days if you are worried, it wont do any harm.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Well the vet said it would be fine and she went out for a bit of a toddle with it on after lunch, she was very well behaved though no pulling at all. I have a feeling tomorrow is going to be bouncing off walls day


----------

